# Aktuelle Spielegraphikkarten?



## JojoS (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, selbst spiele ich nicht mehr soviel Computer aber soll zu Weihnachten eine aktuelle Spielgraphikkarte für um die 150 € besorgen, habt ihr da ein paar Tipps, was da so aktuell ist oder nen Link zu nem Test. Danke für Eure Hilfe ;-)

MfG

Jojo


----------



## Radhad (16. Dezember 2004)

Grafikchips:
GeForce FX:
5700
5800
5900
5950

Radeon:
9600
9700
9800

Preise weiß ich nicht so aussem Kopf, aber bei http://www.e-bug.de oder http://www.alternate.de findest du die Preise, Alternate hat ca. die Preise wie der kleine Laden um die Ecke. Test findest du auf http://www.tomshardware.de, ein paar ungefähre Preise finden sich auch hier: http://www.de.tomshardware.com/graphic/20041201/buyers-guide-12.html


Gruß Radhad


----------



## GrannySmith (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich empfehle dir eine Radeon 9800 Pro.
Sie kostet zwar 200 € ist aber unglaublich leistungsstark dafür.
Ich hab auch eine und spiele Half Life² und Farcry auf den höchsten Detailstufen mit 4x antialiasing und 4x anisotroper Filterung mit ungefähr 60 Frames.


----------

